# Moving MES 40" control box from top to another location?



## dward51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sort of torn between building a fridge smoker/cooker and just getting a MES 40" and mounting it on a custom made cabinet to raise it up to eye level.  Would also have a short storage cabinet below and a work counter top to the side at normal cabinet height with at least double door storage underneath.  Cabinet is an easy build and the MES 40" is pretty much sufficient for what I need size wise (for now anyway), plus it's ready to do and a proven unit.

Problem is, if I do this, the control box on top of the MES is above eye level.  So since it's only two plugs from the controller to the main body, I was wondering if anyone had tried moving theirs and using a interim extension of those two cords?

I want to avoid stooping down like in this photo (knee problems).








Excuse the 30 second photo shop job, but this should give you the approximate idea of what I'm talking about doing (with a little bigger side table area). Thinking of moving the control box from the top of the smoker to the top of the side table at waist level. (with apologies to the original poster of the fine wood smoker I found via a google search).


----------



## bobbygee (Jan 11, 2012)

Good idea to raise the smoker, but I dont think moving the control box will be needed.The newer models come with a RF controller which, I believe, has all the same functions.I'm sure some one will come along and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a great looking cabinet you built Dave! I don't see any reason you couldn't add wire between the plug & smoker so it could be mounted elsewhere.


----------



## sound1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have mine up on a table and just use the remote.  Keeps the drip tray out of the Mutts reach as well.


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 11, 2012)

I built a simple table to keep from bending over. Added the lower shelf to hold chips, pellets, dust, foil and such.

The height turned out perfect for me. I can look just above the top and see the controller. No more bending over!


----------



## hkeiner (Jan 11, 2012)

As an alternative, you can just place a small movable stool/step near the smoker and stand on it when you need to be taller to see the display. Just my thoughts...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2012)

This works for me...... doesn't work so well for bride....  she wants me to move it off of the back porch to a dedicated smoke house building....


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

I would be worried about airflow - the MES need airflow to work properly


----------



## big casino (Jan 11, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I would be worried about airflow - the MES need airflow to work properly


yeah make sure you don't block off the right side where the chip loader is. for one you won't be able to add chips and like scar says  you will cut off the air supply, and of course don't block the top vent either

and what about the drip pan located at the rear of the smoker?


----------



## garyinmd (Jan 11, 2012)

I made a shelf on a old gas grill bottom and works good, I do like the idea of the storage area though.







DaveOmak

doesn't work so well for bride....  she wants me to move it off of the back porch to a dedicated smoke house building  Sounds like permission to start construction to me.


----------



## team c (Jan 12, 2012)

Got this rolling rack with stainless steel top on amazon and then cut it down with my saber saw so it makes my mes 30 at the perfect height. The controls are just below eye level and no bending to get to the food. I have good knees but bad back


----------



## callahan4life (Jan 12, 2012)

Check this thread out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73761/cart-modification-for-mes-nice

This cart works great. It is where mine sits.


----------



## luv2q (Jan 12, 2012)

Assuming you haven't purchased the MES40 yet, wait another couple of months and the new model will have the control box on the front, just above the door, so you won't have to relocate it. Also, from the image I saw, it looks like the drip tray will be front-accessible, so you won't need to go behind the unit and build something to hang the drip tray on. From the image, I can tell you that the chip loader remains on the right side, but I can't tell you about the top vent because there's not enough information in the image to even see a top vent. I don't know if this is an option for you, but I thought I'd put it out there, just in case.

Whatever you decide to do, best of luck with it!


----------



## dward51 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good ideas and advise - Thanks.....

That cart was pretty neat. (The one in Callahan4life's link)

As to the wait for the new model, the only problem will be the temptation to buy the old model at the likely markdown prices.  Ahhh.... decisions, decisions...

The more I think about it, I really like this cart idea that PigNLT posted a while back.  The price is right at $59 also.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73761/cart-modification-for-mes-nice


----------



## sprky (Jan 15, 2012)

Lot's of good options here.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm looking hard at this bad boy for my MES40...My only tools are Knives...40"L X 26"W X 33"H...Has optional Power Strip and other stuff... Good price too...JJ  http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...lf-tray-service-utility-cart-5-rubber-casters


----------

